# Clavier imac - touche arobase



## monsieurmeuble (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai changé le clavier de mon vieil imac 10.4 pour un clavier mac neuf. Problème: la touche arobase en haut à gauche est inversé avec la touche "<" 
J'ai essayé d'autre clavier sur d'autre imac et le problème est le même... Le clavier serait compatible avec les versions 10.7 et ultèrieur... Y a t'il une solution pour les vieils imac?

Une recherche devrait te permettre de trouver des solutions, ce problème a déjà été évoqué ici très souvent. Il n'a rien à voir avec la version de Mac OS, il est connu depuis avant Mac OS X. Rien qu'au pied de cette page, un certain nombre de discussions te sont indiquées, dont plusieurs pour ce problème précis.


----------

